# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box  Falcon Box V1.4 Android Attack

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*Falcon Box  Next Generation Mobile Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM  Version 1.4 (23rd February 2016)  Thanks for Using Miracle Team Product “Falcon Box & Falcon Miracle Key Edition” 
To make the Better Mobile Repair Solution for you, We bring to the Updates regularly. 
Every Update of our software include improvements for new functions and better service 
and reliability.   * 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
News 
Falcon Box V1.4 Ready
------------------------------------------------------- 
Big Bang Update - Haters Keep Trying to Bring us Down but You Cant :P 
-------------------------------------------------------
Zte Android Attack
-------------------------------------------------------
Added 
Direct Unlock New Security / Old Security
Read Security / Write Security
Enable Diag
Imei Repair for Most Zte By Ftm or Normal Mode
Reset Security For Most Zte Android
Worlds First Zte Android Frp Unlock 
Orange Rono
ZTE Open C
ZTE V811
Beeline Smart 2
ZTE Z730
ZTE Concord 2
Zte Kis 3
Moche Smart A16
Meo Smart A16 
-------------------------------------------------------
Htc Android Attack
------------------------------------------------------- 
Added 
Enable Usb Debugging for Htc Android Models 
-------------------------------------------------------
Samsung Attack
------------------------------------------------------- 
Added 
Added Region Unlock For Samsung Android Devices
Added Reset Locks By Adb Mode - Non Root Method
Added Exit Factory Mode in Misc
Added Backup/Restore Security for Samsung Android
SM-G925R4
SM-G920R4
SM-G920D
SM-G920W8
SM-G920P
SM-G925W8
SM-G925P
SM-G925R7
SM-G920FD
SM-G920X
SM-G9209
SM-G920R7
SM-G925K
SM-G920I
SM-G9208
SM-G9250
SM-G925J
SM-G920V
SM-G925L
SM-G925I
SM-G925V
SM-G920L
SM-G920K
SM-G920A
SM-G925A
SM-G925F
SM-G925S
SM-G920F
SM-G920S
SM-G9200
SM-G920AZ
GT-I9000
GT-I9000M
GT-I9100
GT-I9300
GT-I9003
GT-I9300M
GT-I9008
GT-I9010
GT-I9020
GT-I9023
GT-I9088
GT-I9100G
GT-I9100P
GT-I9103
GT-I9108
GT-I9188
GT-P6200
GT-P6800
GT-P7100
GT-P7300
GT-P7320
SGH-T849
GT-N7000
GT-P1000
GT-P7500
SGH-SC-02C
SGH-I777
SGH-I896
SGH-I897
SGH-T759
SGH-T839
SGH-T859
SGH-T959
GT-I9100T
GT-I9300T
SHW-M240S
SHW-M440s
SHW-M380k
SGH-SC02D
GT-I8530
GT-P5100
GT-P3100
GT-P1000L
GT-P1000M
GT-P1000R
GT-P1000T
SGH-SC-01D
SGH-I827
GT-I9210
GT-I9308
GT-N8000
SGH-T959D
SGH-I927
SGH-I987
GT-P6201
GT-P7500R
GT-P7501
SGH-SC01C
SGH-SC02C
SGH-T869
SGH-T959U
SGH-T969V
SHW-M250S
GT-I9300C
GT-I9003B
GT-I9003L
GT-N7100
SGH-I927R
GT-P7300C
GT-P7300B
GT-P3110
GT-I9018
GT-I9103L
GT-P1010
GT-P7500C
GT-P7500M
SGH-T939
SGH-T959V
SGH-I757M
SGH-T889
GT-I9000B
GT-I9000L
GT-I9000T
GT-I8190
GT-I9001 
------------------------------------------------------- 
Still Not Have Falcon ?
Hot Stuff Comming Soon
Keep Watching Us

----------


## mohamed73

* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]** الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]** الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]** الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]** الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

